# Milwaukee Slot show?



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I've been to others but missed the last October show. Is there another show coming up? I know February, April and October were previous months they had them at Crystal Ridge Ski Hill.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Feb 12. 2012


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Sweet Thanks
That isn't Valentine's weekend or Super Bowl weekend is it?


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Super bowl is 2/5, Valentine's 2/14


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Track manager is possibly releasing me to go $ permitting. It's a 3 1/2 drive one way. I'd leave at 630AM being doors open around 10AM. Anyone else possibly going?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

You never know,and don't miss lucky bobs!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Every time I'm in Milwaukee Lucky Bob's is a stop.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Well if this does not suck the fat one. Been off work getting all kinds of tests to see what's going on and now the short term disability insurance has backed out because they have no positive results yet and now I will return have to return to work or face not getting paid.  I pay out of my check so I do not have to rely on the government for subsidies yet get screwed by a company I pay to help me when I need it.

I was planning on having a chauffeur drive me there and it's not like I cannot walk around for an hour but I'm always extremely tired, been sleeping for 16-18 hour stretches and wake up try to do anything and feel like I'm about to fall asleep again. Doped up on pain killers too. That and my white blood cell count is low. I think it's lyme disease.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That just plain sucks they did you that way. It ain't right by any stretch. I hope they can figure out what's going on with you health-wise, and that it's nothing serious!!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Wife and I are planning an overnight. Show first, then Lucky Bob's. Sounds like fun! Al:thumbsup:


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Show starts at 9, will be there as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Well after 4 hours of phone calls 13 pages of paperwork 11 emails and more stress than I need. They will send me a check for the 16 days I was off at the end of the month. Which means I live off my savings until then. Normally get paid bi weekly. Been one month so far with no pay. Going to the show is definitely out.

Fiancee' told me to go using the credit card, but going on borrowed money bothers me. Especially since I do not have the check in hand to pay for my fun. 

Have fun guy's please let me know when the next show is. Hopefully not October.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Made Charlie's show today. I have to say it was worth the 2-hour trip each way. Although not a 'big' show, I bought plenty! There were some good deals to be had. I'll be back.

Al


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Happen to know when the next show is?


----------



## slotcasimation (Nov 6, 2008)

GREAT SHOW !!!!!!!!! As a vender, best slot car show in sales in a long time. Lots of people buying and great deals to be had by all that where there. The next show for sure will be in October not of the date yet. Charlie said he my do a spring show dose not now for sure yet. Please stay tuned.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Went, spent and had fun... Saw the new Autoworld/AMT slot cars... Way too cool, will have to buy some at the next show...


----------

